# Malwarebytes updated, now doesn't work



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Went to run Malwarebytes and of course it wanted to update. So I let it do its thing and it needed to install the new version of the program, and it did.

Now I get a message that Malwarebytes has encountered a problem and the program needs to be shut down.

I removed the program by uninstalling it and then went to Malwarebytes.org and downloaded the program again. Same thing.

Is it the program or is it now not compatible with my computer for some strange reason?


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Found this. There is a problem with XP SP3 running Zone Alarm

Malwarebytes Update = Severe XP issues - Malwarebytes Forum


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Leo G, have you resolved your issue between Malwarebytes and ZoneAlarm? If you post in that thread, the admin or moderators will assist you, or you can contact [email protected] or here
Support : Login


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I used the clean program they suggested that comes with the program and so far it has resolved the issue. But my Zone Alarm tray icon doesn't show up anymore even though it is in memory and working.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

The ZoneAlarm conflict affected users of the MBAM PRO or Trial versions on Windows XP, where the protection module was active.

Does that apply in your case, or are you using the free version?


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

According to what I was reading there the paid versions didn't suffer the problem. I am running the free version once a week or so or when I think something may have violated my computer. Haven't had malwarebytes pick anything up for over a year now. Spybot Search and Destroy picks up something now and then.

Running the cleaner seemed to do the trick for me for now. Lets see what happens after a few reboots.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

It is ZoneAlarm Free and Malwarebytes' trial and PRO versions with the compatibility issue.

As long as you're not having any troubles, there's no need to do anything further. I saw this post, and wanted to be sure you were aware there was a solution being dispensed ahead of the planned release of an updated version.


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, I realize all that. But at the time when I wanted to do my scan and it just wouldn't work I was miffed. 1st place I went was here and then started to look around. I figured it out before anyone responded here.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

:thumb:


----------

